

Tell HN: Get HackNews OnePage Extension for your Safari 5 now - libin

HackerNews OnePage Safari Extension:<p>http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerNews.safariextz<p>http://j.mp/hn4safari<p>So fat this extension just does one thing:<p>Provides users with the ability to browse Hacker News articles and comments without leaving the page.<p>It's a port from Tim Dupree's "Hacker News OnePage Chrome Extension". Thank you Tim!
======
libin
The links are not working in the post, so paste them here again:

[http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerN...](http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerNews.safariextz)

<http://j.mp/hn4safari>

